# Repti Maize...?



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know what repti maize is? and whether it makes a good substrate for young leo's?

My local pet store sells it and the guy there really recommends it but i've never heard of it before!

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hollydominique (Apr 8, 2009)

I think its corn-cob stuff and the idea is that is supposedly digestible if accidentally eaten. If its what i think it is the granules would be too big for young leos, maybe even for adults. Its also quite light and fluffy from what I remember so they might sink into it! 
Hope that helps


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

If it's the loose substrate which i think it is then it shouldn't really be used for young leos...cause of impaction etc. :devil: i know a lot of pet shops that keep hatchling leos on sand or corn cob stuff...it's not ideal really. Im guesiing its probably quite expensive as well, and hard to clean poop out of 
I would suggest lino (cheap from a carpet store) or tiles as they are more natural for you leo and safer, easier to clean. :2thumb:


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok thanks guys. Am gonna just keep them on kitchen roll for now then sand when they're older. Not as pretty but as long as they're happy and safe ^_^


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If it is corn cob granules keep well away. If it even gets slightly damp (under a water bowl) it'll grow fungus/mildew. I had a snake who ingested some and very nearly died as a result. I threw a sack of it in the bin.

If you do try it let us know how you get on.


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

hmm judging by what people are saying I think i'll stick with the kitchen roll and eventually sand plan. 

Though I have a friend who bought a baby leo recently and her starter kit came with this repti-maize so I'll def post if she has any problems with it!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I can also personally vouch for the fact that granules of corn cob are NOT digestible... and they are *extremely* sharp coming out the other end.

What? I ate a corn cob once to find out if it tasted like corn (it does)!


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> I can also personally vouch for the fact that granules of corn cob are NOT digestible... and they are *extremely* sharp coming out the other end.
> 
> What? I ate a corn cob once to find out if it tasted like corn (it does)!


LOL! anyways I'll bump this thread once I find out more about the stuff!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate, 

If you want my two pence worth, I always say to keep away from anything that an animal wouldn't find in it's natural environment, as a rule of thumb. : victory:

Jay


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> If you want my two pence worth, I always say to keep away from anything that an animal wouldn't find in it's natural environment, as a rule of thumb. : victory:
> 
> Jay


Thanks, have since spoken to my mate who had her baby leo on the stuff and apparently she had to change from the stuff as he kept eating it then throwing up. He's now on kitchen roll and much happier! ^_^


----------

